# ISO ideas for cod roe



## The King (Apr 17, 2008)

I was cleaning up some fish heads and bones I got for free at the farmers market to make stock with and found that all the innards had been left in in a piece of cod, including the roe.

Apart from pan frying it really quickly and doing the obvious thing of serving as a starter with lemon wedge, has anyone got any good roe recipes?

I'm considering marinating it in a little white wine vinegar and saffron, off the top of my head.

An alternative, I guess would be to get Scottish on it ***, and breadcrumb and batter 'em.


----------



## marthabryan (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, 

I just joined this group today, so I'm hoping I'm doing  this right.  I had planned to just "lurk" for a couple of days and get an idea of how this forum works, but I couldn't resist this question.  I have been looking for a recipe for the Greek dip, taramasalata that approximates the wonderful dip served by "Le Petit Greek" on Larchmont in Los Angeles.  It's heavenly, but the recipes I have tried, all of which use "cod roe," otherwise known as "tarama," just haven't equalled the one at "Le Petit Greek."  

Your question renews my excitement about experimenting on this!  If I come up with a good one, I will certainly post it - in the meantime, anyone else have a good one?

Martha


----------



## Bilby (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Martha and welcome to DC!  I haven't tried to make taramsalata but here are a couple of recipes that may be different to those you have tried.

Taramasalata - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Taramasalata with prawns - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Greek Fish Roe Appetiser Recipe - The Foody
Taramasalata--Caviar dip
Taramasalata
HTH


----------



## Bilby (Apr 18, 2008)

I just spread cod's roe on toast.  Yummy!!


----------



## marthabryan (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, Bilby!

Thanks for the recipes - I'll take a look at them!

Martha


----------

